# Aging Cubans Question



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I keep all my cubans in their orignal boxes in a coolerdor 
(soon to be fridg-a-dor). My question is do the cigars age better with the boxes "OPENED" or "CLOSED"? 
.
For some reason, I think that with them being open the air circulation would lend to better aging. This is just my thought and I was wonder what 
the heavy hitters experience was.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

To me it doesn't matter as long as the box isn't tightly closed or has an airtight seal.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ditto......I have all my boxes closed in my Edison-a-dor and they seem to be aging rather well.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i would say closed. enough humidity gets inside


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

think about it.....if you buy a box of aged cigars from a vendor, arent the boxes stored closed? i would say all the vendors that sell aged stock keep the boxes closed in there humidors.
i believe the boxes actually breath taking in air and allowing gases to escape ...also its easier to stack them.
the ceder in the boxes also helps keep away beatles.
just dont leave shrink wrap on the boxes.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

your cigars would age better in my humidor although they may not be around very long LOL


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> your cigars would age better in my humidor although they may not be around very long LOL


 :r  :r


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback guys,
CLOSED it is.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

poker said:


> your cigars would age better in my humidor although they may not be around very long LOL


MOOCH :fu :r

To keep on topic, I would say leave the boxes closed up. They seem to mature slower and taste better. But hell, I could be wrong :w


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Closed works fine for me.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I store my sticks both in closed boxes and also "out" and I must admit that for the 30 days or so that they hang around here, I can't tell the difference between the two!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

The key is what you mean by "age better". The more oxygen that the cigars are exposed to the faster the cigars age. Faster does not mean better. If you plan on smoking a cigar in two or three years (or even in two or three months) then the cigar will age faster and better with the boxes open. If you plan on not smoking them for 5-10 years, then you should expose them to as little as much oxygen as possible (box closed and even in plastic bags (that's what I do for all of my 10+ year ageing). Cabs allow less air in than dress boxes and thus the cigars take LONGER to age but they age BETTER. It's all a matter of what you are looking for when buying cigars. Also, if cigars are going through a "sick period-ammonia smelling" and you want to smoke them asap, take them out of the boxes and allow them to be exposed to as much oxygen as possible. This will speed up the sick period and you'll be able to smoke them much sooner than if they're boxed.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mcgoospot said:


> The more oxygen that the cigars are exposed to the faster the cigars age. Faster does not mean better. If you plan on smoking a cigar in two or three years (or even in two or three months) then the cigar will age faster and better with the boxes open. If you plan on not smoking them for 5-10 years, then you should expose them to as little as much oxygen as possible (box closed and even in plastic bags (that's what I do for all of my 10+ year ageing).


excellent info, just what i needed. i bought that box of VR DAs from '00 that i plan to keep around for another 14 years to share with my son (who will turn 18 when the cigars do). time to get to big ziploc bags...
________________________________________

we need to change the functioning of "adding ring gauge". i don't understand why you can't add ring gauge to people unless you "spread it around" first? not that it's that big of a deal, but there have been times when i wanted to add to someones amount, but haven't been able to because of this reason.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mcgoospot said:


> . . . It's all a matter of what you are looking for when buying cigars. . . .


I'm with you on what you've said mcgoospot.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Whoops... Sorry wrong post...

I thought we were discussing senior citizens in Cuba...


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mcgoospot:
Quote:
If you plan on smoking a cigar in two or three years (or even in two or three months) then the cigar will age faster and better with the boxes open.
.
Your above words answered my question. Thank you for your explanation. For the most part I am looking for short-term aging, 6 months to a couple years. I am aware of the benefits of extended aging, but my current view of this wonderful hobby has some limitations. I have some 1/4 boxes of 01's and 02's still hanging around (that I even have purchased newer boxes of to let those originals sit), but it is still likely they will not be around in a year. 
.
The lids are coming back off.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

My original idea was:
I have a 2 boxes of Coros from Jan 04, I have thought about leaving one open and one closed. I would smoke one every couple of months from each box to see the difference. After a year or so I would have an answer. But for right now my heart of heart is saying to leave them open.


----------

